# No deadlifts for a while.



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty sure my back is fucked.   i could barely walk when i got home last wednesday after deadlifts.   its been over a week and it's getting worse instead of better.  needless to say i haven't pulled this week.  gonna try to lay off the deadlifts for a few weeks and see if i get feeling better.  any of you dudes ever go to the chiropractor?  all the dudes i train with go but two of them are still fucked up so it seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 4, 2013)

Man, take care of yourself!  I see chiros and love it.  I personally think it helps a lot.  'Specially if your Chiropractor is an IFBB Pro!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn bro sorry to hear. I haven't dl in almost 3 months. Hurt my lower back and it is now just getting to where I feel I can pull again. I feel u on the chiro. Once u go u always have to go or ur back doesn't feel right. It's a trap. A very expensive trap. If u can afford it its great but just know u have to go forever its not like they "fix" anything. A nice deep tissue massage will do.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about it i've just never liked the idea of someone cracking on my fuckin spine ya know.  I'm gonna have to do something though.  i should be feeling better after a week if something wasn't wrong.  i can't even lay on my stomach in the bed dude.  it's not like i can't walk i just have this constant discomfort in my lower back and it's getting annoying.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you guys have a reverse hyper?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes worm we do.  and i was suggested to use it last night and hurt like a motherfucker rather than helping.   good to see ya bro.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 4, 2013)

Bro a good chiro is the way to go. Sometime you just need an adjustment to pop everything back into place.

Check groupon, sometime there are deals on the like on I bought. $45 for 5 visits! Usually it's $35 per adjustment...


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 4, 2013)

Well keep trying if you can. Also anti inflamatories and walking. Foam roller too.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks illtemper i appreciate that bro.  worm - the foam roller has been my best friend thus far.   i'm just trying to play it safe man i don't want to get myself all fucked up to where i can't even squat or anything.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 4, 2013)

I hear ya. Might be a little too worried though because of your buddy. Go for a walk if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 4, 2013)

Go to a doc, not a chiro, you may need imaging and chiros just can't give you all tools doc can....that being said, ice and heat, and stretch. And an added tip, if its herniated disc (does pain travel down through ass or legs?) or other types of back issues, 7 months post injury, the progress between surgery and conservative therapy is the same...pm me if you have questions, I see this all the time


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 4, 2013)

Bro, I totally understand back pain. My L5-S1 is herniated and I've been told by 2 surgeons that I need to be fused, but Humana won't approve it.
Dude, you need to get an inversion table. If you can't pony up the money right now, then just go by Sports Authority and demo it on the sales floor. Do it for about 5 minutes the first day and only go to about 20-30degrees. Go back the next and go a little more inverted, and a little longer. By the third day, go the full 90.
And if you can't get to the sports store, you can also do this in the gym. Lie on the decline bench and try and relax and stretch the back out as much you can. I would recommend having someone there to help you sit up afterwards because the muscles will be very relaxed..don't want them to spasm while you're trying to get up. good luck


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I hear ya. Might be a little too worried though because of your buddy. Go for a walk if you haven't tried it yet.



i walk a lot during the day bro.  i work outside.   it's just been a week man so hopefully i'm ok.  i'm hoping it's an issue with some muscles in my lower back rather than my spine.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

on a side note - thanks gent's i appreciate your concern and advice.


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

1.  Any acute injury use Ice NOT Heat.  Why? because you have inflammation/swelling- Ice will reduce the swelling.  Heat will increase sweeling & lead to secondary hypoxic celluar death... (More swelling)
2.  Sleeping on your stomach is the worst position to sleep.  It puts stress on the neck & back.
3.  I deal with insurance all the time most have chiro benifits (atleast in my area)
4.  Chiropractic care is not a trap...lol  Will you need more than 1 visit most likely yes.
5.  The nerve controls the muscle.  If the nerve is pinched it causes muscle spasms/hypertonicity.  This is how the body protects the nerve from further injury.  
6.  I have digital xray at my office.  If there is a need for an MRI my office calls & makes an appointment to get it done. 
7.  FUSION Surgery AVOID if possible.  The only time to get fusion in the lower back is if there is alot of instability in the spine.  More likely you have seen an othopedic surgeon.  Get a second opinion from a neuro surgeon.  See my link above for more details.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> Pretty sure my back is fucked.   i could barely walk when i got home last wednesday after deadlifts.   its been over a week and it's getting worse instead of better.  needless to say i haven't pulled this week.  gonna try to lay off the deadlifts for a few weeks and see if i get feeling better.  any of you dudes ever go to the chiropractor?  all the dudes i train with go but two of them are still fucked up so it seems like a waste of money to me.



A chiro will often not cure you. Sometimes there is no cure. However what they offer is the ability to keep training and doing what you love.  There are other things too. You need to be spending time at home doing rehab work. What exactly is wrong with your back?  You need to work hard to over come this... Considering your handle, if you can't deadlift you may as well


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn brother, I know the back pain.  I caused severe muscle trauma to lower back muscle tied into the f'in butt muscle.  Laid me out flat.  Couldn't walk without pain for days.  I thought I slipped a disk, or herniated something the pain was so severe.  Get tests and scans done and nothing. Just F'ed up muscle or as they point it severely.  Anyhow took some time off DL and really started stretching and foam rolling, and adding in prep work before big lifts.......110% better now.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> A chiro will often not cure you. Sometimes there is no cure. However what they offer is the ability to keep training and doing what you love.  There are other things too. You need to be spending time at home doing rehab work. What exactly is wrong with your back?  You need to work hard to over come this... Considering your handle, if you can't deadlift you may as well




goddamn that's a fucked up video clip lol.  i've just had a lot of discomfort in my lower back since the last time i deadlifted POB. it hurts worse on the left side than the right.  there's no position i can put my body in that im comfortable and when i first wake up in the morning i'm stiff ass hell.  all the pain is in my lower back though its not shooting down into my hip or anything so i'm hoping its just some strained muscles or something but if i did deadlifts right now i would be fuckin crippled.  it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 5, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> 1.  Any acute injury use Ice NOT Heat.  Why? because you have inflammation/swelling- Ice will reduce the swelling.  Heat will increase sweeling & lead to secondary hypoxic celluar death... (More swelling)
> 2.  Sleeping on your stomach is the worst position to sleep.  It puts stress on the neck & back.
> 3.  I deal with insurance all the time most have chiro benifits (atleast in my area)
> 4.  Chiropractic care is not a trap...lol  Will you need more than 1 visit most likely yes.
> ...


I would see a chiro far before an orthopedic surgeon. They want to throw surgery at everything.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> goddamn that's a fucked up video clip lol.  i've just had a lot of discomfort in my lower back since the last time i deadlifted POB. it hurts worse on the left side than the right.  there's no position i can put my body in that im comfortable and when i first wake up in the morning i'm stiff ass hell.  all the pain is in my lower back though its not shooting down into my hip or anything so i'm hoping its just some strained muscles or something but if i did deadlifts right now i would be fuckin crippled.  it's pretty frustrating.



Try what I've been using... A car buffer for myofascial release. Its the nuts.  Works better and faster than my chiro does.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 5, 2013)

a car buffer eh?  that's pretty creative bro lol.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try what I've been using... A car buffer for myofascial release. Its the nuts.  Works better and faster than my chiro does.



Im gonna give this a shot.......might even use it on my nuts.  sounds like it will feel good.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a problem like this once and my chiro said the muscle that was hurting was the one on the other side of the one that got pulled, and the one that was hurting was over copensating. i dont know if thats right but it sounded good.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 10, 2013)

deadlifted last night.  didn't go too crazy but worked up to 405 with chains and actually feel a little better today.  that's pretty encouraging.


----------



## getgains (Jan 12, 2013)

ive been going to a chiro since i was 10 without that im pretty sure id be on crutches or worse


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 12, 2013)

You all are spelling Churro wrong!


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2013)

How are things feeling after doing the deads?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 12, 2013)

DF it sounds crazy as hell but it actually felt the best it has in a couple of weeks the day after i pulled again.  squatted 450 today too.  a little sore after that but not too bad.  Someone brought an inversion table to the gym and i got on it after we squatted and it seemed to help a little bit.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2013)

Glad to hear your doing better.  Inversion tables are great.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

lowerback is a bitch bro..u PL are crazy


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 13, 2013)

that's just part of it bb!  guys at my gym get injured all the time but always bounce back.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> DF it sounds crazy as hell but it actually felt the best it has in a couple of weeks the day after i pulled again.  squatted 450 today too.  a little sore after that but not too bad.  Someone brought an inversion table to the gym and i got on it after we squatted and it seemed to help a little bit.



Because you stretched things out!

I fixed my back by pulling, gm's, squats and glute ham raises but for the most part I had to make strong what was weak in an imbalance I was ab and quad dominate like most athletes and at one point I pulled my pelvic out of place in a tilt until the other muscles were strong enough to pull it back into place and this took months with the PT being useless.

If it's not damaged disc it's an imbalance or both in my case both, imbalance and bulging discs.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 13, 2013)

On a side note: My Chiropractor is a power lifter. Went to Auburn and then Palmer. Guy is as stable as they come and specializes in sports injuries. He doesn't think he can cure cancer he just knows how to get you fixed right.

I am a FIRM believer in Chiropractors. I say this from both a patient and a former coach who brought MANY injured athletes in for adjustments. 

Hope you heal stronger than ever brother.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 13, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> Pretty sure my back is fucked.   i could barely walk when i got home last wednesday after deadlifts.   its been over a week and it's getting worse instead of better.  needless to say i haven't pulled this week.  gonna try to lay off the deadlifts for a few weeks and see if i get feeling better.  any of you dudes ever go to the chiropractor?  all the dudes i train with go but two of them are still fucked up so it seems like a waste of money to me.



I've done this before too. I have a personal
Friend who is a chiropractor. 
A few different things can happen as
Far as what the injury is. 
Most likely you popped your back
Out of alignment. That can be putting
Pressure on a disc or pinching a nerve
Your muscles are not used to being
In this possition so that can cause
Tension pain and spasms. 
A chiropractor can adjust your back
And put it in the proper place again. 
You may need to take some muscle
Relaxers for 2 or 3 day and an 
Anti inflammatory. 
Need to find a good chiropractor though
Try to find a guy who deals with athletes
There are a lot of chiropractors who 
Are crooks and will milk you for every 
Penny. Wanting X-rays ect. 
All you need is your back adjusted. 
Might have to go 2 or 3 times but that's
Ok. The longer you wait the longer your 
Back will stay out of position. Good luck.


----------

